# Nila in California needs an Emergancy home asap....She is on deathrow!



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 20, 2015)

Hello, my name is Nila  Will you please help save my life? 
I came into a shelter recently. My family just dropped me off. I am feeling rejected and right on the edge of hopeless. I am on death row because I am upset and I feel anxious when people try and pick me up . I do not know what is going to happen. I try to ask PEOPLE nicely to please put me down, but they do not listen, so I give them a little nip- Geesh youd think I was a monster or something  It is enough that I have been dumped at the shelter shoved into a cage - -Now this! I am so sad. Cant they get that! 
I am a young and beautiful bunny, all I want is some peace,. I need a family of my one where I can relearn to trust  a space where I can live. I am the most beautiful white exotic girl lovely blue eyes. I am a Hotot lop. I have listened to the other rabbits in here. Everybunny has a story. Now I know I know what being on death row means. Here they call it an end date. Well I am not ready for my life to end. I am just about 12 months old! My family just did not care about me at all! They just discarded me like garbage! My heart just broke when they left me in the box on the counter and just walked away! I am so shocked. If I could cry I would! 
My feelings are hurt. To top that off, Now my life is in danger. I am scared. Can you help me? My end date was May 19 and the Haven scrambled to ask for an extension for me. I think I might get three more days. I sure hope so. I did not do anything wrong. I am not sick or anything. 
Will you help to save me please? if you do the Rabbit Haven will have me seen by their doctor, spayed and brought to you within a 75 mile radio us or more. She said she will move mountains to help me. I do not know what that means, but if it gets me out of here ok! Ask Sarah about me She will tell you I am a nice bunny! Why can people me mean, treat us badly, dump us in the street or at a shelter, and we rabbits cant react or else ? That makes NO sense to me at all! 
Please call Auntie Heather right away - she said she will help me to get to you! I came in my carrier with soft pad and a toy. Call her or email her on her computer. 
(831) 600-7479 or (831) 239-7119 11 AM to 8 PM M-F
Or email [email protected] 
PLEASE HELP ME TO LIVE!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 20, 2015)

Nila is on an extension until the 22nd and then rabbithaven can get her one more extension until the 25th and then that is it!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 20, 2015)

If you can not take her directly then please share her on whatever social media your involved in.


----------



## MiniLopMad (May 21, 2015)

I wish I lived in California  If I did I would adopt her. Praying that she finds a home


----------



## BlazeBunnies (May 21, 2015)

Aw what a cutie. Hope she gets adopted soon, I wish I lived in California I'm in Australia&#128554;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 21, 2015)

If she can be brought to our city limits, we can take her--just not up to traveling too far due to medical issues one of us have


----------



## PetesM (May 21, 2015)

If anyone is interested in helping Nila, but needs financial assistance, let me know. Maybe us midwestern buns can help!


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 21, 2015)

heck I wish I was closer ( always seem to be like x amount of miles away =( ), I have two but I would take on another =0)


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 22, 2015)

I just sent a message to the rescue involved with Nila and I will know more about getting her to Las Vegas tomorrow!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 22, 2015)

Cool--Operation Roger got Cosmo to us and the Bunderground Railroad got Hopscotch to us. Both are great and doing well and have gotten over their problems and are really great bunnies.


----------



## PetesM (May 27, 2015)

Any updates on Nila?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2015)

She was supposed to be hear tomorrow, but the foster family decided to keep her so all of our work got voided.


----------



## PetesM (Jun 10, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> She was supposed to be hear tomorrow, but the foster family decided to keep her so all of our work got voided.



While I'm sad that you did all that working preparing for nothing, I am glad that she was saved and people wanted her! 

Thank you (from all the bunnies of the world) for helping!


----------

